
Don’t Say Goodbye Just Ghost - hourislate
http://www.slate.com/articles/life/a_fine_whine/2013/07/ghosting_the_irish_goodbye_the_french_leave_stop_saying_goodbye_at_parties.html
======
Multicomp
I will say, the "Northern Irish Goodbye" referenced in the article of
announcing your intention to ghost seems sensible enough, depending on the
circumstances. You can't say that at a baby shower though, where baby shower =
any given pseudo-formal event where the crowd has expectations of you.

